# gue'vesa, cool tau/human stuff



## tony161 (Jan 27, 2009)

The gue'vesa are the human helpers who live on the frontier world, and form up an effective mid way between the fire warriors and the kroot. Also it has been speculated that they have retro-fitted tau/imperial tech, including battle suits armed with melta-guns and power weapons. So has anyone got any gue'vesa models and a bits list for others (like me) to build them.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey mate heres a pic of one of my Gue'vesa ( not got rid of the mold lines or cleaned him up yet ) 
Bits used are just from Imperial Guard and Tau fire warrior kits. Hope this helps  JD


----------



## fallvictim (Mar 29, 2009)

That is a cool conversion i never thought about. Do you have pics of some painted up?


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

A mate of mine has a cool Gue'vasa army converted up. He has even built Broadsides using Epic Warlord titan models, very cool.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

I'd definitely use the cadian sprues, along with the tau fire warriors. Thetau legs would look awesome, but the only problem is....the hooves.


----------



## Warpetrie (May 1, 2009)

i saw this one on DakaDaka i thought it looked really cool and was going to make something like it for my army 
http://www.dakkadakka.com/gallery/48350-.html


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Warpetrie said:


> i saw this one on DakaDaka i thought it looked really cool and was going to make something like it for my army
> http://www.dakkadakka.com/gallery/48350-.html


That is a great looking converted squad, some of those ladz will be finding their way into my Tau force at some point, plus the conversion potential sounds unlimited.


----------

